# Food Intolerances



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I see you have already tried PPP SSS, my two are currently eating it and have been on it for several years. They both have sensitive stomachs and are doing really great on it. Sorry it hasn't worked for your boy.

Most of the Vets in my area have started using the Royal Canin prescription foods instead of the Hills prescription formulas. Not sure why they've made the switch, but they have. 

Is your boy getting any treats? If he is, they could be causing problems, take a look at the ingredients. 

You may want to consider getting a second opinion from another Vet about your boy's stomach issues also if you haven't already.


----------



## Zeusy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Carolina Mom! I will be going to the vet if he develops intolerances to this one as well. Also, his treats seem to work fine - we only feed him the milk bone biscuits.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I really like the PureVita for sensitive stomachs. It is a single protein food and very digestible. The only thing is that PureVita will not sell their products to Petsmart and Petco. I don't know if there is a specialty dog food store in your area. Or I think you could order it online.

Try staying away from chicken for a couple of months and see if that helps. Most of the food that you listed will have chicken in it and I heard that chicken is one of the most common allergies along with grains.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I would really recommend a food allergy test, I did one with my dog and he hasn't had a loose stool since. Best wishes!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My flatcoat has a sensitive stomach. I give her Acetylator with each meal. 

Previous owner (a vet) had her on prescription diet food, her coat was atrocious, runny stools, no muscle and underweight. Switched her to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon and after a month supplemented with Acetylator. No more issues since then. 

Acetylator for Dogs and Cats by VetriScience

You can get it at Kvvet (out of stock until December), amazon and other places.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I would try cooking his meals. It seems possible that there is some similar ingredient in kibble that doesn't agree with him. Maybe he does well when you switch because it is a different mix and a break for hus system, but eventually bother s him.


----------



## Zeusy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! Definitely going to the vet the next time he gets loose stools (Hoping that doesn't happen :crossfing). Will also stay away from chicken and see how that goes. Also, we tried switching to Blue when he was a puppy but I guess it was too much protein for him and his stomach never stabilized. 
As much as I would love to cook for him, I'm not sure if it's practical. We travel to India for a month to visit family, almost every year and he stays at the boarder's. It would be difficult to give him freshly cooked meals that time and I wouldn't want him to be sick when we're not around. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Zeusy (Jun 15, 2011)

Update on zeus: We did consult our vet, and she recommended adding some probiotics and/or curd to this food. I see a lot of probiotic brands online, so wanted to know if there's a particular brand I should buy? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup Caleb has had diarrhea off and on since we got him. One of his eyes was inflamed a few months back and we took him to the vet. We told him about the diarrhea and he thought that the inflammation in the eye was connected to his digestive problems. He said that he had seen one case like it. He put our pup on DCO. This food can only be bought at the vets office. 84 bucks for a 32 pound bag. Pricey, but whatever it takes to get him back to normal. Diarrhea cleared up within a few days and his eye is back to normal. We also give him a probiotic. I was getting low on probiotics and ran to Petco. They have a 90 day supply for 20 bucks. Cheaper then the vets office. We'll see how these work.


----------



## Zeusy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Goldylover! I ordered the Fortiflora off Amazon and it looks like it's affordable as well. It had good reviews online and was also recommended by people on this forum.


----------

